# Forum Home Renovation Structural Renovation  Changing a Roller Door Motor

## vGolfer

Wasn't quite sure where to put this thread. 
Our roller door motor has given up the ghost after 10 years of good service. It's a Merlin 430R. The current Merlin products can be found here - http://www.chamberlainanz.com/index....d=23&Itemid=89 
Has anyone had experience changing these over? Is it a DIY project or do I need to get a pro in. 
I'm being quoted about $500 for a unit and installation (Hawthorn).

----------


## dib

I just got a new roller door installed.  5 quotes for the automatic open where all $500.  I had a door unroll on me once (Not actually on top of me - I probably did something stupid) but it scared the hell out of me and since then I don't do roller doors.

----------


## vGolfer

Thanks mate...do you actually need to lift the roller off the end hinge to attach the motor? If so, I'll probably pass.

----------


## dib

The installation manual says you need to remove the u-bolt and put the door on door stand.  The also say to tie a rope around the door  - to stop it from uncoiling!.

----------


## m6sports

I've got a single garage door and installed it with the help of my missis. I lifted the door off the bracket and she slide the motor on all up didn't take more than an hour. I got the Merlin brand from bunnings for around 250

----------


## vGolfer

> I've got a single garage door and installed it with the help of my missis. I lifted the door off the bracket and she slide the motor on all up didn't take more than an hour. I got the Merlin brand from bunnings for around 250

  Thanks everyone for the replies. I think I am going to give this a go. Will trial just by taking the old motor off I think. 
Does anyone know by any chance how much the actual roller door weighs? It's just a standard sized single door - wondering if I would be able to support it myself?

----------


## leeton

Easy enough job, but can be very dangerous...you must ensure the u bolt at the other end from the motor is very tight to ensure it doesn't wan't to unroll itself (and have some-one else hold a big wrench on the bar also)...and make sure you use rope of strap to tie up the roller door itself...once all safe, remove the u bolt near the motor, slide off the old motor and put on the new one...and tighen all up.
I have done a couple...but be careful...you can lose a few fingers if it lets go on you...no second chances.

----------


## vGolfer

Have just done a bit more reading and have noticed a few near miss disasters. Might be worth paying someone $200 to do it I suppose.  
Thanks for the advice.

----------

